# StarOffice Präsentation



## Dolphon (15. April 2004)

Moin.

Ich habe mit Powerpoint in Windows eien Präsentation gemacht. Dort hab ich eignestellt, dass alle 10 sec die Folie wechselt.
Habe diese Präsentation dann auf meinen Linux Rechner getan und mit StarOffice geöffnet. und habe die Präsentation mit Zeitnahme gestartet. Allerdings wechselt er nach 10 sec die Folie nicht. Wie kann ich das in Staroffice einstellen? 
MFG

Dolphon


----------

